# Morning ride on a sunny Day



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

The sun finally ventured out, and so did I! 
We went to Tiger Mountain this morning and I’ve got to say it was a trip that was long overdue. From Tiger Mountain South we parked at the scary tiny area across the street from the trailhead and then headed up up up the mountain side. The blue skies made the 5 miles up well worth it. Took a quick break at the Carole Hapke lunch spot and then back down the hill and through a recent clear cut before heading back into the forest, and by the smiling stump face.
















All told Tiger has about 10 miles of equestrian friendly trails that don’t have mountain bikes whizzing by. 
More pics, trail map (of course!), and more at Tiger Mountain South Equestrian Trail
I even got the video Tiger Mountain South Equestrian Trail up on this one - Now back to work!


----------

